# News zu Paketen und Trends? Wie behaltet ihr den Überblick?

## ChrisJumper

Servus,

gerade habe ich in einem anderen Thread angerissen wie toll es denn ist Gentoo zu benutzen, bis auf das leidige "Problem" das der Drucker dann manchmal nicht will und dies scheinbar der einzige Grund ist warum Gentoo im Office-Alltag mir das Leben schwer macht.

Heute/Gestern war es dann so weit. Natürlich hätte ich die Liste der Up/Downgrades überprüfen sollen bevor ich das Update aus führen lasse. Doch je später der Abend.. umso fauler die Mitarbeiter.

Jedenfals hatte ich ein x86_64 System auf dem Cups 1.4.3 einwandfrei funktionierte, doch nun kam wohl ein Update mit Protage und die Cups 1.4.3 Version wurde mit einem ES...(irgendwas)? Maskiert. Normal habe ich net-print/cups in den package.keywords mit drin so das dieses unstable-Paket verwendet werden konnte.

Doch jetzt wurde scheinbar eine neue Art der Maskierung hinzugefügt die nur eine "aktuelle Version von Portage" (ab version 2.2?) verwenden kann die gerade noch Hard-Maskiert ist. Sollte ich bei Cups 1.3 bleiben oder auf dem Rechner Portage 2.2 installieren? Und wenn ja gibt es dann etwas wo ich besonders drauf achten sollte?

Woraufhin ein normales "Update" dazu führte das sich die Version 1.3.x von Cups installierte, welche aber ohne das Kernel-lpusb-Modul nicht mit meinem USB-Drucker arbeiten kann. Dieses Modul steht aktuell auf meiner Blacklist da cups 1.4.3 ein eigenes Modul von Haus aus mitbringt um die Treiber selber zu laden.

Meine große Frage an euch:

Wie behaltet ihr den Überblick bei den vielen Veränderungen von wichtigen Paketen?

Beobachtet ihr Mailing-Listen? Oder verfolgt ihr alle eingereichten Bugs auf bugs.gentoo.org?

Bisher finde ich die Suchfunktionen auf bugs.gentoo.org eher.. unvollständig. Und mit Google lässt sich das auch nicht so schön eingrenzen wie ich das gerne hab. Allerdings hab ich mir auch noch nicht die Mühe gemacht die Erweiterten-Suchparameter mit anzugeben um die Suche einzugrenzen.

Doch wieso benutzt man nicht (eine Art) Twitter? für diesen Fall, oder gibt es das schon? Die Tipps beim emergen via "eselect news" sind meist schon recht hilfreich, allerdings beschränken die sich eher auf das Wesentliche und "warnen" auch nicht für den Fall das wie hier ein Paket maskiert wird....

Was mir vorschwebt ist eine Art Twitter oder ein RSS-Feed, der einfach wichtige Nachrichten oder Kommentare zu den Paketen verteilt. Gibt es da vielleicht schon etwas? Also wenn man Trennen könnte zwischen, Userfragen und Entwickler-Kommentaren. Hmm ich glaube ich versuche es später mal mit einer Twitter-Suche zu den Themen.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## few

Es gibt keine neue Art der Maskierung in portage 2.2. Du musst schon die genaue Ausgabe kopieren damit man sagen was da los war.

Das mit cups ist echt nervig, deshalb hab ich >cups-"installierte-version" in package.mask und aktualisiere nur bei glsaS.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *few wrote:*   

> Es gibt keine neue Art der Maskierung in portage 2.2. Du musst schon die genaue Ausgabe kopieren damit man sagen was da los war.
> 
> 

 

Ich werde das sofort morgen nach reichen, hatte heute nicht die Zeit. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das Stimmt. Hatte nur ein paar Sekunden um den Fehlerblock lesen zu können. Er tauchte auf als ich versuchte ein emerge -pv =net-print/cups-1.4.3 abzusetzen.

Edit:

Habe hier ja auch ein x86_64 System mit dem selben portage-Stand.

Also ein eix net-print/cups sagt das:

```
$ eix net-print/cups

[i] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  

   (0)   1.3.11-r1!t{tbz2} ~1.3.11-r2!t

   (      bool operator&gt;=(const stack&lt;T, Container&gt;&amp; x,)   *1.4.3

   {&gt; &lt;class = Allocator T, X acl allocator&lt;T&gt; avahi class dbus gnutls java jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_pl linguas_sv linguas_zh_TW pam perl php png ppds python samba slp ssl static template tiff xinetd zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  1.3.11-r1!t{tbz2}(17:25:12 16.01.2010)(X acl dbus java jpeg ldap linguas_de pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_he -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_pl -linguas_sv -linguas_zh_TW -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf)

   Homepage:                  bool operator&lt;=(const stack&lt;T, Container&gt;&amp; x,
```

Hier habe ich gerade noch 1.3.11-r1 installiert, die Zeile mit den gesetzten Useflags ist abgeschnitten. Man beachte die Zeichenfolge bei der Homepage als auch in der Zeile vor der Version *1.4.3.

Hier noch die Ausgabe wenn ich versuche 1.4.3 zu emergen:

```
 # emerge -pv =net-print/cups-1.4.3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-print/cups-1.4.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/cups-1.4.3 (masked by: EAPI T     typedef typename Allocator::reference         reference;)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '3'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Gut, es ist keine "neue Art der Maskierung" allerdings kann mein portage mit der neuen API nicht umgehen :)

Das EAPI masked packages hat mich sehr verwirrt. Jedenfalls habe ich mich darüber geärgert das dieses Paket damit maskiert wurde und dann trotz Demaskierung  beim Update einfach eine Versionsnummer runter gestiegen ist. Zumal es vorher Wochen damit lief.

Mein Tree ist aber schon ein paar Tage alt...: Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 May 2010 12:30:01 +0000

----------

## nikaya

Bei dir ist irgendetwas faul. Jedenfalls liegt es nicht am Tree. Ich habe gerade auf mehreren Maschinen net-print/cups-1.4.3 installiert da ich endlich herausgefunden habe wie mein Drucker damit zur Zusammenarbeit überredet wird. cups-1.4.3 hat EAPI="2", daher dürfte keine Portage-Version damit Probleme haben. Ich würde erst noch mal syncen, vielleicht hast Du ja gerade einen Fehler im Tree erwischt der schon längst gefixt ist. 

Ein "emerge --info" und die Angabe von net-print/cups in der package.keywords wäre auch interessant.

----------

## mv

Ich vermute, Dein portage-cache ist total kaputt. Mach mal 

```
rm -rf /var/cache/edb/dep/*
```

 Danach solltest Du in der Lage sein, das aktuelle stabile portage-2.1.8.3 zu emergen, das dann auch EAPI=3 unterstützt. Danach sicherheitshalber nochmals obigen Befehl ausführen (vermutlich verwendest Du ein wirklich antikes Portage) und eix-update aufrufen: Falls die Datei /etc/eixrc bis auf Kommentare leer ist (was der Fall sein sollte, wenn Du nichts geändert hast, aber überprüfe es lieber), sollte danach auch eix wieder vernünftige Ausgaben tätigen.

----------

## ScytheMan

http://cia.vc/stats/project/gentoo ist auch ganz interessant, da steht das aktuellste drin.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm ein erneuter Sync hat das Problem nicht beseitigt.

Hier die Daten vom "Problemkind":

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_215_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 May 2010 14:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r1, 4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dba dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild firefox flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl iconv idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libnotify libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xml2 xorg xsl xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
# grep cups /etc/portage/package.*

/etc/portage/package.keywords:net-print/cups ~x86

```

```
# emerge -pv portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Vielen Dank ScytheMan, die Seite schaut schon mal gut aus.

Edit: So, hab jetzt auf meinem Lokalen-Sync-Mirror und den Clienten das /usr/portage Verzeichnis gelöscht, anschließend den Tree neu Synchronisiert und jetzt ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Der Fehler ist auch verschwunden. Gibt es denn keinen md5/sha-Check für die Metadaten? Den Ursprung hatte das (evtl) in einem Hardwaredefekt der mehrmals zu einem Festplatten/System-Freeze führte.

----------

## Josef.95

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> [....] Den Ursprung hatte das (evtl) in einem Hardwaredefekt der mehrmals zu einem Festplatten/System-Freeze führte.

 

Das könnte gut passen..

Unsauberes aushängen von Laufwerken, Stromausfall usw können schon sehr unschöne "Nebenwirkungen" mit sich bringen.

Hier gab es vor einiger Zeit Ähnliches

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-821181-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## slick

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wie behaltet ihr den Überblick bei den vielen Veränderungen von wichtigen Paketen?

 

Bei Paketen denen ich eine gewisse Wichtigkeit unterstelle, mach ichs mir leicht. Ich update die nicht sofort, sondern warte paar Tage. Wenn da was schief gehen kann, taucht es sicher schnell in den Foren auf.   :Cool: 

Aber macht das jetzt nicht alle so ... dann funktioniert das so nicht.   :Wink: 

----------

